# N-Ext Sidewalk/Concrete Stains



## ac4484 (8 mo ago)

Applied N-Ext products last weekend for the first time (Air8, RGS, Humic 12). I was mindful to not spray my light colored sidewalk but I foolishly walked out of the lawn across the sidewalk. I now have foot prints on the sidewalk which aren't super noticeable but I was hoping someone has had success removing liquid products from sidewalk/concrete. I have only found that people wet concrete prior to application and then rinse immediately after any accidental spray. I will be sure to do this next time but I am hoping to clean up my oops this time.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

ac4484 said:


> Applied N-Ext products last weekend for the first time (Air8, RGS, Humic 12). I was mindful to not spray my light colored sidewalk but I foolishly walked out of the lawn across the sidewalk. I now have foot prints on the sidewalk which aren't super noticeable but I was hoping someone has had success removing liquid products from sidewalk/concrete. I have only found that people wet concrete prior to application and then rinse immediately after any accidental spray. I will be sure to do this next time but I am hoping to clean up my oops this time.


I love the Next stuff - but it does stain everything. I have found over time with rain and such it usually will diminish greatly on concrete. I always run sprinklers for 2 minutes after application to get all the overspray washed away.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Given the components of those 3 products, I am kind of doubtful that any outdoor staining is permanent. Especially if the sidewalk has been sealed previously.


----------



## ac4484 (8 mo ago)

OK thanks for talking me off the ledge fellow lawn care enthusiasts!


----------

